

Small Objects on the Lunar Surface - mikemoka
http://thenewinquisitor.blogspot.com/2013/08/small-objects-lunar-surface.html

======
mikemoka
I think the phenomenon can be explained by the gravitational anomalies on the
surface of the moon..

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravitation_of_the_Moon](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravitation_of_the_Moon)

any other idea?

------
painisRelative
oh for crying out loud. gravity is the only force acting on these objects.. of
course they are not going to move. there is no wind or vibration. i guess if
some micro meteorrite hit them then that would cause them to be displaced

low gravity is still gravity, and you may have noticed that dust particles on
the moon also fall back to the surface.

the escape velocity of teh moon is: It is Escape Velocity: 2.38 km/s (5324
MPH) .

